# From Minnesota...



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Yeah we have cabin fever up this way, today was actually pretty nice out but I'm dying for Spring to get here. So miss building outside, fencing, playing with the goats, and riding my ponies. I got out and split some wood right before I recorded this short video.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. It is going to be cold here too.


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

Stay warm. It's going to get worse this week before it gets better.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Yeah I worry about my furries outside. The boys have a stall fluffed with straw and 2 heat lamps, they should be ok, but still I worry


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Be safe. Brrrrrrrr.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very pretty, but definitely cold! Our weather has been a roller coaster ride...50s...40s...30s..20s...and add 10s to the mix for highs. Usually it's about 30s/40s for highs and upper 10s to low 30s for lows. We seldom get lows in the single digits. 
So this cold front that's coming in now will definitely rough. But it's not supposed to be as bad as the brutal 'Polar Vortex' we experienced back in I think 2014 when we had a low of -9 with wind chill -35! That was crazy (even crazier that a first timer decided to kid at 2:30am lol). 
High tomorrow 24, high Wed 12. Lows near and below zero.

But then we'll be back in the 40s/50s by the weekend! And.... rain. It's dry when this crud comes in, but once it's gone...it rains! and rains! ugh. I wouldn't mind having some snow, I know it's cold, but at least it's pretty! I can get the camera out to play, maybe the goats and puppy too! Hard to do that in yucky mud.
We don't get a lot of snow here, 2-4" here and there, and usually at least one bigger snow around 6"
In 2015 and I believe it was 2016 we had 15-17" snow falls! That was crazy and the most snow I can recall seeing before.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

The plunge begins now, this will be our warm for a few days. So giddy for after the snap. I hope everyone animals make it through safely.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Memories from the novel "The Emigrants" by Wilhelm Moberg. The people moved from Sweden to Minnesota in 1850. The author had obviously visited Minnesota several times. "Even the weather seems to be unlimited out here." one of the persons in the book says. Time to read when not being able to go out?


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

You get bored real fast in the house when all the fun is outside  Yucka that cold front is making itself known already...-22 with wind chill down to -48


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

It's horrible! And they were already calling schools and even businesses off here for Tuesday and Wednesday. Stay safe @FoxRidge. You are in the worse band than I am.







This is the warmest it's supposed to be for me for the next 2-3 days...


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Keep your fur babies warm!!! The green circle is about where I live haha, all the neighbors are checking in with each other, small farming community here


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm trying to think of something to say. I guess Wow covers it! 

That cold is pretty mg:.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm getting legit scared for my goats. I'm at work rightnowand i went out to start my car on break. 10 mins in my car my Apple juice was slushie and my hands hurt in my mittens. Its horrid outside. I'm half tempted to bring them into my entryway. Its not heated but has to be warmer than the barn. Just wow.


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

If you have the ability to bring them inside, that might be wise. Its going to get worse before it gets better.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Its not going to be much warmer than -20 in my entry probably but should I be worried about pneumonia with the sudden flux in temps for them?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm sorry you guys are dealing with such awful cold! I pray everyone makes it through safely!! 
We aren't getting that cold, but we're going to be colder than we are used to!
They are calling for our wind chills to be -15 to -25 early morning through Thurs morning. I'm so worried about the goats and trying to keep them comfortable and hydrated. I am worried about the young does as they are in a part of the barn that has a little more air flow, so I am hoping I won't have to move them in the morning.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Its official, goats are in my entryway


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

7 kids and 2 does in the house. Had 1 doe and 1 kid collapse from the cold. Its gonna be a long night. The one doe kept wagging her tail and walking in circles. The kid can't get up and is freezing. I'm really worried about her. Trying to slowly warm her up with the hair dryer. She keeps drooling. I want to get her some electrolytes but want to get her warmer first. Her brother is the one watching me over my shoulder. He is worried about her too.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Awww I hope they pull through alright! That's scary. I had my boyfriend carry little jasper into the house and Irish just followed us right in. We left the house door open into the entry for about 30 mins til it wasn't harsh but also colder than cool, I don't want to make a huge jump from the temps they came in from. I'm not sure what that would do.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Going in circles can be listeria or polio.
Or she is blind from frostbite?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This cold snap is horrible, prayers for all.


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> Going in circles can be listeria or polio.
> Or she is blind from frostbite?


Pretty sure it was from cold. She snapped out of it after about an hr. She is walking around now and eating hay.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Omg how horrible  We had super frosty ponies this morning but everyone was good. the boys were in all night and came out with me for chores.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad all is OK.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So I just came in from feeding my critters and this happened....I was carrying the boys evening salad and when I go to unlatch their gate little Jasper always lips my fingers checking for cookies because they are spoiled rotten and I have created a monster. BUT......this time he wasn't moving so I could pull the chain off of the gate and I lightly tried to lean him back out of the way and he was resisting, I wasn't really looking right at him but trying not to spill their salad I finely looked up and he had managed to LICK THE CHAIN and it was froze to his tongue OMG!! The whole ordeal was only seconds long but was horrible! As soon as I saw what was happening it must have thawed and released his little tongue and he licked and licked and licked. I immediately gently dipped my fingers around in his mouth but no blood at all. He was instantly eager for his supper again though, so I fed them and he was fine, but DANG SON....OUCH


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

:funnytech: I couldn't help it! When I saw "LICK THE CHAIN" I burst out laughing, picturing a schoolmate when I was in third grade licking the monkey bars.lol
I know ir stung him a little, at least he didn't freeze to it and take skin.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Right!! I felt so awful for him, I had tried to push him away from it, OUCHERS. After I got them both fed I kinda chuckled just because it was such a weird OMG moment but I still feel bad, youch!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my, that reminds me of the Christmas movie, but he had more trouble, LOL. :haha:


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

He is eating fine and everything seems to be alright today so I'm not too worried now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(highfive)


----------



## SonRise Acres (Apr 24, 2018)

FoxRidge said:


> So I just came in from feeding my critters and this happened....I was carrying the boys evening salad and when I go to unlatch their gate little Jasper always lips my fingers checking for cookies because they are spoiled rotten and I have created a monster. BUT......this time he wasn't moving so I could pull the chain off of the gate and I lightly tried to lean him back out of the way and he was resisting, I wasn't really looking right at him but trying not to spill their salad I finely looked up and he had managed to LICK THE CHAIN and it was froze to his tongue OMG!! The whole ordeal was only seconds long but was horrible! As soon as I saw what was happening it must have thawed and released his little tongue and he licked and licked and licked. I immediately gently dipped my fingers around in his mouth but no blood at all. He was instantly eager for his supper again though, so I fed them and he was fine, but DANG SON....OUCH


Poor little guy! Just the thought of it made me cringe ... then bust out laughing at the thought of that sight. But I promise I cringed in sympathy first.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Not even kidding that was the same reaction I had!! Just because you know it hurt but just wow lol, poor Jasper. Everyone on the farm is doing well and its warming back up. Just went out and checked everything and brought pine bows and carrots to the horses and Goats.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

FoxRidge said:


> Not even kidding that was the same reaction I had!! Just because you know it hurt but just wow lol, poor Jasper. Everyone on the farm is doing well and its warming back up. Just went out and checked everything and brought pine bows and carrots to the horses and Goats.


Still looks c-c-c-cold!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

We are up to -14 now which is pretty Balmy


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

FoxRidge said:


> We are up to -14 now which is pretty Balmy


I have been up there with negative teens and found nothing"balmy" about it. You are just tougher than I am.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I don't think tough id's the correct terminology lol. I grew up here so I think adapted to or tolerated maybe lol. I'm not a fan of these temps for sure. The older I get the more I want to move south.


----------

